# Charles Taliaferro



## cih1355 (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Charles Taliaferro? I've noticed that he has an article in the Apologetics Study Bible.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2009)

St. Olaf College | Northfield, Minnesota, USA


----------



## steven-nemes (Nov 2, 2009)

He wrote an article in the _Blackwell Companion to Natural Theology_.


----------

